# Please help me feed my dog!!!



## Chubbsy1226 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. I need your help with my almost 2 year old malti-poo. I think he is the pickiest dog ever!!! I use to feed him Royal Canin up until he had GI upset last month. He wouldn't eat for two days except for his daily greenie. After one day of feeding him boiled chicken and white rice I thought I might research on switching him to a different kind of food. After my research I found so many different foods that are much better for him. For example, raw frozen, dehydrated, and freeze dried. After purchasing these different kinds of foods he didn't really touch any of them. The only thing he would eat would be canned food by Merrick, but he won't eat from his bowl but he will eat it if it is in my hand. I tried giving him Honest Kitchen but he won't touch it. I tried giving Grandma Lucy's and he still won't touch it. And I also tried freeze dried Primal food, he ate it once but then wouldn't touch it again. I really don't know what to do anymore or what food to buy. I don't want what happened to him to happen again. Please help!!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Will he eat the Royal Canin? Or did you just stop feeding it?

Had he been on it all the time up until a month ago?

You may want to go back to it... and then work on finding a similar food. Was it kibble? Or can?

Trying all those foods in one month could be overwhelming him. Too many choices....

If you have a good natural pet food store near you, ask them from some samples. That way you can try some different kibbles and see what he likes.

I think many pups on here like Wellness..... and I've heard some like Fromm. So those are a few choices  Another option would be to try Fresh Pet, that's another one that has had luck with fluffs 

I home cook for Gus and Grace.

You may also want to look at the protein content in the RC you were feeding him and find a similar formula. The ones you have tried may be too high protein. Some dogs will refuse foods they know will make they feel sick... 

Hope you can find something.

Tori


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

*I feel your pain*

Josie can be quite picky as well. She really loves Orijen Regional Red, but it is higher in protein than some. It's also extremely stinky, but I'm pretty sure that's part of why she loves it!

Josie says: Yuuuummm, it smells so goooood!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

After his daily greenie...that could be your problem right there. No way on earth would I give that to my dogs. I would advise you to stop feeding him greenies.

There are others who have different stories and different opinions, but my person opinion from observation is: dogs who don't want to eat are overfed. //Worried moms expect a tiny dog to eat way more than it needs. Then they cater to him and make him anxious and afraid of food.

Other members have different experiences, but from what I have observed my friends and family who had dogs who wouldn't eat were over-feeding. I have a friend who worries that her 2 1/2 pound dog doesn't want to eat after a heaping tablespoon of yogurt. Well, that is like if I ate a big cup of yogurt...would I want to eat more...I think not. Tiny dogs need small amounts of food.

My only problem is managing to control myself to not over-feed my dogs. I may not offer the advice you need, but it is something to consider.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler's a very picky eater too. I ended up home cooking and he's been growing beautifully but it's a lot of work.
I wouldn't give a greenie though. The have been known to cause blockages. I had a dog visit once who ate one on my couch and a piece of it that he chewed got stuck to my couch -- it was such a thick, hard blob that I couldn't get it off. If it did that to my couch I don't want it inside my dog.


----------

